# 1985 720 Z24 Hose Questions



## BrownBomber (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello All,

I just bought a 1985 720 Z24 (KNLY-TUF) for a backup/utility vehicle. It is sound, but could use some repair. Bought the big Nissan service manual and am working my through it. 

Performance-wise, the truck passed emissions (after installing a catalytic converter) and putts around fine but seems to lack power at higher speeds (50+ mph). It also seems to be getting poor gas mileage as well. 

I am getting ready to replace all of the fluids, filter, and plugs but there is some extensive hose issues. There are a couple of hoses that I cannot find descriptions or diagrams for in the service manual and need some identification help.

1) Please seem images below. There is a hose (visible in the side-view, blue arrows) that is clamped shut. The hose's port is the yellow arrow. What is this hose, I have not been able to identify it? Is it supposed to connect to the port (visible in the front-view, green arrow) under the air-filter, also unidentified?



















2) The TVV has had all of its vacuum hoses removed, meaning all of the valves these hoses connect to are open. Why would someone do this? Do I just need to replace the hoses or should I also replace the all of the components? I am not sure what effect exposure would have on the diaphragms, etc. I assume this is a likely culprit for the performance issues.

It looks like someone threw a hose-hungry badger under the hood to wreak havoc. Yet it still runs.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I am mechanically inclined - just trying to get my bearings before I start to dive in.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have an w/ the same engine 83 that looks similar, I'll try to snap a pic later today or where those hoses go.


----------



## BrownBomber (Jan 17, 2011)

Ben1 said:


> I have an w/ the same engine 83 that looks similar, I'll try to snap a pic later today or where those hoses go.


That would be great - thank you very much.

I am beginning to think that it is part of the anti-backfire valve and hose. I just cannot find definitive proof in the service manual. It would explain why the hose it clamped off. I need to look in the air cleaner box to see if the valve hole has been plugged.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I took some pictures, looking at them they didn't come out that great, here's the link to the pics:

http://s911.photobucket.com/albums/ac318/ben22222222/nissan z24 vacuum hoses

If you want me to trace where any hose goes just let me know.


----------



## BrownBomber (Jan 17, 2011)

Ben1 said:


> Well I took some pictures, looking at them they didn't come out that great, here's the link to the pics:
> 
> http://s911.photobucket.com/albums/ac318/ben22222222/nissan z24 vacuum hoses
> 
> If you want me to trace where any hose goes just let me know.


Thanks, those may be a big help as I start working on it this weekend.

The more that I look into it, it appears that there is method to the madness of missing hoses. I have found instances where these hoses were configured like mine to bypass sensitive/expensive parts that would negatively affect performance if malfunctioning. Will find out for sure as I roll up my sleeves.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck.

If it helps, there's also some vacuum diagrams on this site:

http://search.ebscohost.com/
u: indianhead
p: trial

Don't know how long it'll be available so print anything you want to keep for long term reference.


----------



## BrownBomber (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry, fixed the link


----------

